# Anyone using a Woodmax 3 point snowblower?



## k7iou

My tractor is a Kioti CK-3510 with FEL, backhoe and rear blade. I live in the snowbelt and I plow with a 3/4 T truck and a Fisher 8’6” V plow. I clear about 4/10 of a mile which is my driveway in the woods. The problem is when the base hits about 3’ I have to get the Kioti out and start moving piles and then use the plow in scoop mode to move snow. So I’m considering a 3-point snowblower. I almost bought a Farm King and then I realized it didn’t have an oil gearbox, just open gears. Seemed too cheap of a design to me.
Then I saw the Woodmax
http://www.woodmaxx.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SB-72-PTO
My CK-3510 is rated 29.7 hp at the pto, a little over 62” wide at the rear tires and 1600 lb lift @ 24” on the 3 pt.
Dealer recommends 66” blower but most manufacturers built 60” then jump to 72-74” which is @ the minimum pto hp for my Kioti.
I really like how the Woodmax is built except for the shoes, but my driveway is gravel and I may make a pipe for the cutting edge like my V plow.
Anyone use this blower with a CK-3510 or less than 30 hp at the pto?
Watch video.


----------



## pogobill

Mine is a 72" but I have a bigger tractor. The key is to make sure the blower is wider than the tractor, otherwise you'll be clearing a path too narrow for you to travel on. You also want to have the blower wider so you can clear snow through gates and around fences etc., so you don't catch your tires on the way by. Seems the woodmax SB72 is good for 25 -65 PTO Hp.


----------



## dozer966

I have a 72" comet blower and about 45HP at the PTO. When the snow is thick and heavy I have to go slower or grab half a path so I don't big the engine. The tractor is 6 1/2' wide so I'm always stepings in the snow. It has not been a problem for me so far but would be nice to have a 7' instead. Pogo has sound advice.
My driveway is about 800' long and have no problems keeping it open. 2 of my neighbor open there 800' driveway with a plow and have already asked me to help them because they have no more room to posh snow.
I also recommend investing in some kind of cab or you will look like a snowman on a tractor. I also have the hydraulic shoot which I enjoy. Good luck


----------



## k7iou

Lol on the snowman. I don’t have a cab but would attempt to use it with the wind to my back. A good snowsuit and face mask helps but cab would be better!


dozer966 said:


> I have a 72" comet blower and about 45HP at the PTO. When the snow is thick and heavy I have to go slower or grab half a path so I don't big the engine. The tractor is 6 1/2' wide so I'm always stepings in the snow. It has not been a problem for me so far but would be nice to have a 7' instead. Pogo has sound advice.
> My driveway is about 800' long and have no problems keeping it open. 2 of my neighbor open there 800' driveway with a plow and have already asked me to help them because they have no more room to posh snow.
> I also recommend investing in some kind of cab or you will look like a snowman on a tractor. I also have the hydraulic shoot which I enjoy. Good luck


----------



## Mini Machines

I only use the 3 point snowblower for clearing my driveway, it works good.
It's a little difficult when I have nowhere to throw the snow but than I just drag the snow with the snowblower not running.
Check out the video of it in work:





And in combination with the mini excavator


----------



## johnb2510.jb

I got the woodmax 72 couple years ago for my CK 3510 se hst. Works great, with bigger drifts the hst comes in handy. Only time I had it stop was when I picked up a stone I forgot to pick up from driveway marker. Rim guard in the rears, but this year I added some Aquiline MPS chains and a hyd plow for the FEL from Homestead implements. I think something is wrong with me. I'm hoping for snow to come early this year to try out the plow and chains plus the woodmax. PS I haven't had any hsp issues. I keep it at 580 on the high side.


----------

